# Long term rent



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi can you help we are looking for a 3/4 bedroom villa or Apartment in Benidorm to long term rent. Does any one have any info on this we live here but our contract is up next week so we are in a bit of a hurry please help


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi angelface. I can't help you with your question but welcome to the forum.

Someone will be along soon.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Angelface,
Try this site. It covers most of Spain and is divided into Areas. Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale It also covers long term rental. Good luck.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

You could also try kyero.com


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hi angelface. I can't help you with your question but welcome to the forum.
> 
> Someone will be along soon.


Thanks you I have been following a lot of things on the forum and as helped me out no end.


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Mickybob but no joy on that web site no worry's I'll just keep looking


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

angelface said:


> Thanks Mickybob but no joy on that web site no worry's I'll just keep looking


Hi,
Just had a quick look in enalquiler com, and they have property to let. 5 beds look like around 1200€ p.m. (ouch!!)

The search criteria allows you to filter alicante/benidorm/casa so as long as you are in the Alquilar option, you should have no probs.

Good luck.
Xose


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks I'll give it a go


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain but I've looked on that website before My mate got her villa from there about two months ago and it is still on there so it isn't updated that often. Does anybody have any more ideas I think I've been on the the web site's going


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

can you not phone some of those agents?? or just go into town and visit an estate agent or two and tell em your predicament??? 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you speak to Vernon at Kings Foods I am sure he can help 
Kings Food 

If he can't he will know a man who can. 

Try also all the expat newspapers - RTN, EuroWeekly, Costa Blanca News. Spaniaposten


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks JoJo we are going through agents is well, we have a few viewings today so we may be lucky. The thing is there is not a lot of good one's left because they tend to rent out the good ones for the summer on a short let. So fingers crossed we find something today. A big thank you to all for your kind help. x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angelface said:


> Thanks JoJo we are going through agents is well, we have a few viewings today so we may be lucky. The thing is there is not a lot of good one's left because they tend to rent out the good ones for the summer on a short let. So fingers crossed we find something today. A big thank you to all for your kind help. x


Let us know how you get on. Its funny isnt it, we keep hearing about how many properties are out there to rent and we also keep hearing how desparate estate/letting agents are for business, but I´m looking to possibly move too and I´m absolutely appalled by the lack of response and interest I´ve been getting from estate agents I´ve apporached!! I must have contacted at least 12 through various means and only TWO have come back to me! I´ve chased a couple of others up and they´ve made excuses that their e-mails are "dodgy" or they´ve had problems with their phones... well FFS, if they wanna do business then they should make damn sure their main source of contact works and works well!!! I personally get the feeling that alot of these guys are actually lazy, especially the British ones!!!!!!!!! There, rant over 

Jo xxx


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> Let us know how you get on. Its funny isnt it, we keep hearing about how many properties are out there to rent and we also keep hearing how desparate estate/letting agents are for business, but I´m looking to possibly move too and I´m absolutely appalled by the lack of response and interest I´ve been getting from estate agents I´ve apporached!! I must have contacted at least 12 through various means and only TWO have come back to me! I´ve chased a couple of others up and they´ve made excuses that their e-mails are "dodgy" or they´ve had problems with their phones... well FFS, if they wanna do business then they should make damn sure their main source of contact works and works well!!! I personally get the feeling that alot of these guys are actually lazy, especially the British ones!!!!!!!!! There, rant over
> 
> Jo xxx


Nicely said everything you say is spot on what is wrong with these people. I don't think they want or need the work. x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you deal with professionals, you will be treated professionally but if you deal with amateurs you will be treated like amateurs. 

My views on MOST expat agents is well known. I think most people know how I would classify most of them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> If you deal with professionals, you will be treated professionally but if you deal with amateurs you will be treated like amateurs.
> 
> My views on MOST expat agents is well known. I think most people know how I would classify most of them!



So how does one find a reputable agent??? you go to google and they all come up... how do you know who´s good and who isnt? Maybe there should be some kind of regulatory body??? Cos at the mo, all you can do is waste time contacting them all and then hoping???and poor old Angelface here is in a bit of a hurry and doesnt want to mess around.... indeed most people want a professional service!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Step One, (Showaddywaddy?) you find a Spanish agent....

Yes, I think a regulatory body could have a positive effect but certainly in expatshire a huge percentage are Ma and Pa businesses. In Spain ANYBODY can call themselves an estate agent, ANYBODY can call themselves a gestor .....and ANYBODY can call themselves a "respectable married lady" Strange world!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't forget it's a good time for negotiation on rental charges.  I have always managed to get a lower rental price. I also refuse to pay 3 mths up front after having such difficulty getting my 1 month security deposit back (not due to damage I may add). The owner has gone and spent it!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Chica. It's definitely a buyer's market. At the moment "Everything" is negotiable.


----------



## angelface (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes we did ask the landlord to bring the price down but they are not going to and we have been good tenants never late with the rent and we have kept the villa spotless. They would lose money on it empty so why not bring our rent down, go figure tight gits. I think they want to be the richest people in the grave yard.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I expect you have looked into private rentals. Just taken the number off the alquilar signs. I have always got the best deal that way and still had a contract.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

.....and ANYBODY can call themselves a "respectable married lady" Strange world! 



I can't, the wife would kill me. She'd rather I called myself a Daily Mail reading estate agent.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angelface said:


> Yes we did ask the landlord to bring the price down but they are not going to and we have been good tenants never late with the rent and we have kept the villa spotless. They would lose money on it empty so why not bring our rent down, go figure tight gits. I think they want to be the richest people in the grave yard.


Dunno about richest in the grave yard. They´ll be hard pushed to get anybody else in there the way things are at the mo, so a lower rent from trusted exisiting tennants is better than no rent at all!!

Call their bluff!!! I did here at christmas when the exchange rate was really bad. Initially my land lord said no, so I told him that sorry, but in that case good bye. A couple of days later he changed his mind!!!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I expect you have looked into private rentals. Just taken the number off the alquilar signs. I have always got the best deal that way and still had a contract.


Thats a good point, I´ve never seen anything that appeals to me that has a sign outside. If I did tho, I might be a bit scared to approach them, what with the language thing and the fear of them conning me or something?????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> .....and ANYBODY can call themselves a "respectable married lady" Strange world!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't, the wife would kill me. She'd rather I called myself a Daily Mail reading estate agent.



PMSL 
Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats a good point, I´ve never seen anything that appeals to me that has a sign outside. If I did tho, I might be a bit scared to approach them, what with the language thing and the fear of them conning me or something?????
> 
> Jo xxx


You have a point about the conning bit Jo. However, I don't know if it has been luck but with my spattering of spanish I managed to negotiate with the owners. I really made a saving this way and THEY insisted on contracts. I have never had a problem and always got the rents reduced. These were spanish owners. They were also nice apartments.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> You have a point about the conning bit Jo. However, I don't know if it has been luck but with my spattering of spanish I managed to negotiate with the owners. I really made a saving this way and THEY insisted on contracts. I have never had a problem and always got the rents reduced. These were spanish owners. They were also nice apartments.


I guess if your profile picture is anything to go by, they´re simply too scared to mess with you Chicca LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I guess if your profile picture is anything to go by, they´re simply too scared to mess with you Chicca LOL
> 
> Jo xxxx




Laffs very much out loud


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Laffs very much out loud


I am not ready to change it yet  1 month off the **** now and still vaping away


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I would think an agent would be the best bet at short notice, there are loads in the area and google is serving up some helpfully relevant ads in this thread (and helps promote this site as well if you find them this way!) The expat papers eg Costa Blanca News have loads of classifieds from private landlords, 

good luck!

BDP


----------

